# 7 Sails+1 Blue, Guatemala-April 2011



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, it's slow offshore in the NGOM while we are all praying for Bluewater. So here's a belated post.

I returned to Guatemala for my annual trip in April, with friends Charles Bottcher, John Duckworth and Bob Christiansen. Once again, Guatemala proved to be a great billfishing destination. April 2011 may go down as the slowest month since the fishery was discovered. Yet we still managed to catch 7 sails and one Blue. The crew estimated that the Blue would go 400 lbs and I agree it was at least in the high 300's.

The Blue was a spectacular bite, I wish I knew how to post the video of the bite. But she sounded within 5 minutes of the fight and the hook popped out of her mouth on the leader about 10' below the boat so no pics. Enjoy the 3 attachments......

Tight lines guys.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich boys and their toys. Good job fella's!


----------

